# (A) Verein der Wölfe  (Madmortem)



## colt179 (10. März 2012)

Wollte unsere gilde Verein der wölfe auf dem server Madmortem Vorstellen:

Im moment sind wir noch eine kleine gilde die zusammen hc inis usw macht,
zuverläsigkeit ,spaß,freundlichkeit ,hilfsbereitschaft ,rl rücksicht das macht uns aus!
Ts ist bei uns vorhanden !
Was wir suchen ist ,jede klasse ,level,alter das ist uns egal die hauptsache ist
das es menschlich passt!

Im moment planen wir einen raid aufzustellen,dafür suchen wir auf dem server member 
die lust und laune haben damit zumachen angesprochen können sich auch spieler  die noch keine oder wenig raiderfahrung haben!
Ein Gildenbeitritt für diesen raid ist keine pflicht !

Ihr könnt uns ingame erreichen unter:Fazu,Hamt,tongma,Hexenwolf,Klaumobi,worgiwolf


----------



## colt179 (5. April 2012)

/push

Zur zeit Raiden wir mit einer anderen Gilde Ds 7/8 bossen schon erledigt!!
bei interesse einfach anflüstern!!


----------



## colt179 (29. April 2012)

/push 

Haben noch ein twink raid Dienstags am start ,also flüstert uns an wir suchen immer verstärkung !!


----------



## colt179 (24. August 2012)

/push Wir suchen immer noch zum Auf und Ausbau unserer Gilde!!!


----------



## colt179 (24. September 2012)

Push/Wir haben schon die gildenstufe 20 mittlerweile erreicht aber suchen immer noch nette member


----------



## colt179 (21. Oktober 2012)

/push Die Gilde hat die st 25 schon lange erreicht ,aber wir suchen immer nach neuen member,so das wir eventuell mal unseren eigenen raid machen könnten!!


----------



## colt179 (22. Januar 2013)

/push würden uns weiterhin über neuzugänge freuen!!


----------

